# now here's something you don't see every day



## phinds (Feb 2, 2022)

I've never seen THIS technique before:

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Informative 1 | Creative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice - in addition to improving the balance so there's less risk of the lathe jumping around, it let's you shift the axis outside the base of the blanks so the effect is more pronounced.

(Although that's a hefty lathe, so it's probably not going to dance round the shop like mine would )


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2022)

Ingenious method of replication! Made it look so easy! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 2, 2022)

Great video! 

The technique is called Therming. I saw it explained in a post on the AAW forum a while back. Believe it was first used to make ballusters, and stool legs. Here's a link to that post which has links to more info. 






Creating a Thermed 3-Legged Stool


Therming is a turning technique that dates back to the 1700s. It has allowed turners to create a number of spindles, legs or ballusters simultaneously using a 'barrel turning' rig on the lathe. This presentation walks you through the steps to make your own therming rig and then create some...




www.aawforum.org

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow. Very cool way of doing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2022)

Clever, very clever. Great results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2022)

Okay, I'll be the fly in the ointment, looks like an awful lot of work just to make some weedpots. Not to mention making the jig. Seems like they could be made with a bandsaw and belt sander more efficiently, unless exact duplication was the goal...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Okay, I'll be the fly in the ointment, looks like an awful lot of work just to make some weedpots. Not to mention making the jig. Seems like they could be made with a bandsaw and belt sander more efficiently, unless exact duplication was the goal...


Maybe he lacks having a bandsaw....he was double cutting on the tablesaw....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 2, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe he lacks having a bandsaw....he was double cutting on the tablesaw....


Bandsaw shown in the background during glue up. I wonder why he re-saws on the table saw?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2022)

rob3232 said:


> Bandsaw shown in the background during glue up. I wonder why he re-saws on the table saw?


Missed it...maybe the guy is more about saving wood than cutting safety or has higher faith in the tablesaw fence.?..?..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 2, 2022)

That method would allow the making of some mighty cool baluster posts for reproduction colonial balcony type rails. The ones that are so big they can either be wood or concrete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That method would allow the making of some mighty cool baluster posts for reproduction colonial balcony type rails. The ones that are so big they can either be wood or concrete.


Wood works up to 4 feet or so...


----------



## phinds (Feb 2, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Okay, I'll be the fly in the ointment, looks like an awful lot of work just to make some weedpots. Not to mention making the jig. Seems like they could be made with a bandsaw and belt sander more efficiently, unless exact duplication was the goal...


But you can't get the same results with a bandsaw. The sides would be straight across all the way up and down instead of having a nice curve. Not really the same thing. Yes, you could curve them w/ a belt sander but you'd never get them very close to uniformly symmetrical the way they are w/ this technique.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2022)

phinds said:


> But you can't get the same results with a bandsaw. The sides would be straight across all the way up and down instead of having a nice curve. Not really the same thing. Yes, you could curve them w/ a belt sander but you'd never get them very close to uniformly symmetrical the way they are w/ this technique.


Unless.your a master belt Sander like myself

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wood works up to 4 feet or so...View attachment 222067


I see you have the small one


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I see you have the small one


Not me, brother's lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Unless.your a master belt Sander like myself


Sanding Black Belt huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 3, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Missed it...maybe the guy is more about saving wood than cutting safety or has higher faith in the tablesaw fence.?..?..


Well, he was wearing gloves while using the table saw. tsk, tsk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 3, 2022)

phinds said:


> Sanding Black Belt huh?


PC police, "Sanding 'all color inclusive' Belt huh?"


----------

